# What do i do???



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hello

Need advice i'm not a pushy person and most of the time people walk all over me, well we have been approached about a little one, who we are really intrested in and little ones SW is also very intrested in us, well we have been pencilled in for a visit in a few weeks time,BUT little ones SW has seen somebody else and told my SW that she would let her know last week if she still wanted to see us, well that has not happened and i found out today my SW is on leave and due back 2 days before this appt, i don't even know if they are still intrested in us or not we have read the CPR we haven't seen a pic i was promised one, now i have the phone number of where little ones SW it was attached to an email from my SW do you think i should ring and see what is happening as my SW can't chase it as she is away, we need to know i can't keep my hopes up only to be let down AGAIN and i don't want my SW to think i am going over her head??

What would you do this little one is so PERFECT

Thank you everyone,


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I would definately ring the childs sw asking what is happening as your sw is away!

It is horrible when they do that sort of thing! 

I hope the childs sw is contactable and you get to know what is happening

xx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi daisyboo,
as Suzie says I would definately ring littlies SW and ask if she can give you an update as you want to be prepared if you are to be visited. You can explain that your SW is on Annual Leave and you weren't able to contact for an update. I would also let her know that you are still very interested in the L.O. and still very keen to be considered,
best wishes and fingers crossed it's positive news,
lol
Dxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

definitely ring! you've nothing to lose and poss everything to gain!

kj x


----------



## Fabulous Lady Lumps (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi,

I'm with the others, call the childs social worker. Maybe leave a message for your SW for when they get back explaining what you've done  xx


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Daisyboo,

I would definately contact the childs SW but if you cant face talking to them maybe an email and copy it to your sw so she know what is happening.  If your SW is anything like mine she will check her emails even when on holiday.  

ShazJohn xx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Thank you everyone i finally plucked up the courage dialled the number Bloomin Answerphone  so i left a message think i rambled on a bit i do hate the things, well at least i will know one way or the other hopefully get a phonecall tommorow got a feeling SW will kill me  

Let you know

Thank you


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

It's easier to ask forgiveness than permission!

That's my motto!  

bx


----------



## Fabulous Lady Lumps (Jan 3, 2008)

Daisyboo - well done for being brave  you have absolutely done the right thing. This is mega important stuff and sometimes you need to take it into your own hands.xx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi i am so upset i feel tearful then i feel the need to bang my head against a brickwall, no one has bothered to get back to me, i'm fuming   guess i'll have to ring back monday 
but thankyou for all your advice and encouragement


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Definitely ring Monday! It's so annoying isn't it, K's first court date no one remembered to call us and tell us if any BF appealed! so had to wait all weekend!


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Thank you,
This adoption route isn't as easy as some peole think is it, i really didn't think it would be like this i know they are busy people but a 2 minute phonecall is nothing really is it? i have been thinking non stop about this little one and it all could be for nothing as they might not even visit


----------



## Fabulous Lady Lumps (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree!!! I thought adoption would be easier than fertility treatment because i could get some control back and actually feel like i can move things forward - yeah right  

Good luck for Monday


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh well it's all over they decided to go with someone else gutted nobody bothered to get back in touch it was only me having to email SW again to get response emailed a snotty one back (couldn't help it) i'm gutted


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I am sorry to hear that daisyboo  

Your little one is out there and I hope you get to meet them very soon 

xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Massive hugs

This is horrid when people dont keep you in the loop about things!

xxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

So sorry Daisyboo (((HUGS)))

SWs have very little thought for us and our feelings, I know its all about finding the right family for the child but they can't be so blind that they don't realise how this affects us!!!

Your LO is out there, just taking a bit longer to find you.  Stay positive.
OT x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi Daisyboo
Just wanted to send you hug and say sorry to hear your news. Please try to stay positive and your family will hopefully be with you sooner rather than later ( I wish I would listen to my own advice sometimes  )
lol
Dxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw daisyboo, sorry this wasnt the one for you, so hard when they drop you without explaning properly or considering what kind of mental connections you are starting to make
but this means your child is atill out there waiting in the wings for you


kj x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Sorry to hear this Daisyboo,

Me and Dh wen through very similar last year and still feel bad about how they treated us. now back waiting again.
Your little one is out there just waiting for you.

Take care

Welshy


----------



## Fabulous Lady Lumps (Jan 3, 2008)

Aw so sorry this didn't work out. 

I know its easy for me to say but maybe yours is still out there and that wasn't the right one? Just trying to think of a positive way of looking at it although i know i would be absolutely gutted.

Have you heard the theory that you and the people in your lives are all connected by red string. Throughout our lives we get tangled up with some and unwind with others but you always end up with those your are meant to be with one way or the other? I try to think of it like that because it gives me some hope that my bubba's are out there just waiting for me to find them. 

Sorry if that's deep just wanted to try and help


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

So sorry Daisyboo    CG xxxx


----------

